# [SOLVED] HAF 912 Airflow Configuration.



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey I recently purchased a Cooler Master HAF 912. And it has a couple of options

One-deck out the computer with 120mm fans

Two-install 200mm fans and some 120's

It comes stock with one rear and one front 120mm fan. However I want to add more.

I have 4 rosewill 120mm fans I want to use. And the case allows you to install two 120's on the front and top.

So I would like to do that or... Buy 200mm fans for best airflow and sound.

Are 200mm fans really worth the price? Do they make the PC quieter?

Total possible fans for the HAF-912 are

2 120mm Fans at front or 1 200mm fan

1 120mm fan as exhaust

2 120mm fans on top or 1 200mm Fan

1 120mm/140mm Fan on the side.

What would be the best configuration? I do have all the fans necessary except the 200mm which I will have to buy.

So what is your guys's opinions?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HAF 912 Airflow Configuration.*



> Are 200mm fans really worth the price? Do they make the PC quieter?


All else being equal, a 200mm fan will be quieter than a 120 as it will be turning slower to move the same amount of air.



> What would be the best configuration?


There is no best. What works for me or another user may not be best for you.
You need to look at the volumes of air each fan will move and the direction it will move. Now you need to somewhat balance this and try to ensure the air generally moves front to back and bottom to top. 

If noise is a consideration, compare the full speed decibel A-rating (dBA) of each fan. Note these numbers are additive but not arithmetically; ie two fans in combination, each rated at 30 dBA do not produce sound at 60dBA.

In most instances a single intake on the lower front and one or two exhausts at the upper rear is all that is required. Side fans can be used for spot cooling by forcing outside air directly toward the processor and/or the graphics card(s), or at the rear of the motherboard. I've also seen viable configs which use side exhaust fans, though those usually also had a top mounted radiators with fans drawing air in.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: HAF 912 Airflow Configuration.*

Hi Counterpunch :wave:

The 1st thing is to check the PC's temperatures, to see if extra fans are actually needed, adding fans WILL add to the noise, no matter how quiet they are. You should be able to check the main temperatures in the BIOS, though that only shows the 'Idle' temps, not when under load. 

To monitor the 'loaded-temps', something like 'HWMonitor' (Freeware) will do the job, just run the monitor while simultaneously performing an anti-virus-scan, any other anti-nastyware scans and defrag a HDD, or just run a graphics-intensive game and 'Alt-Tab' between the game and HWMonitor :wink:

The best arrangement (if possible) is cool air in the front and hot air out the back/top. Side-fans are 'debatable' for PCs, it depends entirely on your particular PC, some are cooler with an exhaust-fan on the side, others are quieter with an inlet-fan, whereas some are cooler without the side-fan, it's purely 'trial-&-error' depending on how the wires/cables are routed, size and position of 3rd-party cards (graphics/sound cards etc.) and the case's internal layout.

In general, the larger the fan the quieter it should make the PC, as it moves more air for less energy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HAF 912 Airflow Configuration.*

Efficient cooling does not require a case full of fans.
One 120mm in front and rear is usually enough to maintain the desired front to rear airflow. Too many fans can be as bad as too few.


----------



## Counterpunch (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll just deck out the PC with fans  except the side fan I'll experiment on that one


----------

